# Unter deutschen Betten: Helene Fischer oder Veronica Ferres? - Teaser-Trailer zur Komödie



## CarolaHo (19. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Unter deutschen Betten: Helene Fischer oder Veronica Ferres? - Teaser-Trailer zur Komödie* gefragt.


					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Unter deutschen Betten: Helene Fischer oder Veronica Ferres? - Teaser-Trailer zur Komödie


----------



## AlBundyFan (19. Juni 2017)

und was hat der film jetzt mit helene fischer zu tun?


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Juni 2017)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> und was hat der film jetzt mit helene fischer zu tun?


Die einzige Schlagersängerin, die der Autor der News kennt?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. Juni 2017)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> und was hat der film jetzt mit helene fischer zu tun?





Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die einzige Schlagersängerin, die der Autor der News kennt?


Video nicht zuende geschaut ?


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Juni 2017)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Video nicht zuende geschaut ?


glaubst du wirklich, ich schaue auch nur eine Sekunde von so einer deutschen Produktion?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> glaubst du wirklich, ich schaue auch nur eine Sekunde von so einer deutschen Produktion?


Wenn du  das kommentierst  ist es hilfreich, weil  sonst schreibt man Dinge die unsinnig sind.

Wie  eben 





> Die einzige Schlagersängerin, die der Autor der News kennt?


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Juni 2017)

Ich habe nur den Kommentar gesehen und dann den Artikel gelesen. Dass Helene Fischer einen Cameo(?) Auftritt im Film hat ging da nicht draus hervor. Der Inhalt des Filmes schien eher das Gegenteil von der Karriere der Fischer zu sein, deswegen wohl auch der erste Kommentar.


----------



## Batze (19. Juni 2017)

Fischer und Ferres, also eine davon ist schon schlimm genug, aber beide zusammen ist Mega  
Die eine kann nicht Singen und die andere ist eine Möchtegern Schauspielerin.


----------



## movieberlin (8. September 2017)

Am 12.09.2017 ist die Weltpremiere im Münchner Mathäser Filmpalast  
Kann es kaum erwarten den Cast des Films live zu sehen  
Habt einer von euch den Veronika Ferres schon mal life gesehen ?


----------



## Spiritogre (8. September 2017)

movieberlin schrieb:


> Habt einer von euch den Veronika Ferres schon mal life gesehen ?


Nicht meine Altersklasse, die ist doch eher was für die Generation 50+


----------

